

Ask HN: Who is best presidential candidate for startups for 2012? - tmaly

I am curious to get the opinion on who you feel is the best person for 2012 for startups
======
freddealmeida
this is somewhat myopic in my view. there are more important things than
supporting startups. even on HN.

~~~
tfitzgerald
There is nothing wrong with asking myopic questions. The author did not state
that startups are the only thing that are important; they asked a specific
question about a specific issue.

------
nikreiman
Remember what the 2008 presidential race looked like in 2007? Why don't we
wait another year or so and ask ourselves this question then...

~~~
tmaly
but it seems like we have the same players in the race

------
nhangen
Ron Paul. He's focused on reducing inflation and improving the economy. More $
= more buyers.

~~~
tzs
That's like saying that UFO conspiracy theorists would be the best at running
SETI, as they are focused on contacting aliens.

~~~
nhangen
Are you saying he's not qualified to do those things, or that he's a whack
job?

~~~
tzs
The first is a consequence of the second.

~~~
nhangen
OP asked for an opinion, so I gave it. If you have a better one, then you are
welcome to add it, but your quips don't help anyone.

